# Artists to fight satellite radio in Canada.



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

From SkyReport.com


> Artists Fight Sat Radio in Canada
> Arts groups are fighting satellite radio's move into Canada, asking the Canadian Governor in Council to set aside or refer back to the Canadian Radio-Television and Telecommunications Commission its decision to allow the subscription-based services into the country.
> 
> The coalition of arts groups made the request in a letter sent to the federal cabinet Monday. Groups signing the letter include the Canadian Independent Record Production Association, Directors Guild of Canada, Friends of Canadian Broadcasting, National Campus and Community Radio Association, Songwriters Association of Canada and the Writers Guild of Canada.
> ...


These guys are idiots. They have the possibility of opening the largest market in the world to their music and they are fighting it.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah the cancon regulations are incredibly stupid in the first place, and now, just when there might be some BENEFIT to Canadian artists by forcing ANYTHING on an international service, they're fighting it.


----------



## obrienaj (Apr 8, 2004)

Richard King said:


> From SkyReport.com
> 
> These guys are idiots. They have the possibility of opening the largest market in the world to their music and they are fighting it.


That is not correct. Their view is that the service will allow Candians to hear LESS Canadian music on the Sat channels, essentially a lessening of the existing rules. It is NOT clear to me that the Canadian channels will be available to subscribers in the USA, thus no opening the largest market .


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I am curious as to what the playlist of Canadian broadcast radio in general looks like with respect to their US-to-Canadian artist ratio? After all, we listen to Celine Dion in the US, don't we?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> It is NOT clear to me that the Canadian channels will be available to subscribers in the USA


It is clear to me. I would be very willing to bet that very few of the "Arts Groups" who are protesting this are actually backed by "Artists".


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

We will have a "Bare Naked Ladies Channel" a "Guess Who Channel" and a "BTO Channel"


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What other music aside from that mentioned above has roots in Canada? This might be a nice place to start a list.

1. Steppenwolf
2. Paul Anka (I think)
3. Bryan Adams
Feel free to add to the above.


----------



## ntexasdude (Jan 23, 2005)

How about Rush?


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Alanis Morissette, Loverboy, Bryan Adams, Nickelback (maybe), BTO (I know, already mentioned but it makes me laugh - well, actually Homer Simpson makes me laugh - "skip to the good part"), Nelly Furtado...


----------



## edczuch (Jul 20, 2005)

After all, we listen to Celine Dion in the US, don't we?


And you can have her! The best part is your paying her to stay there, keep up the good work!


----------



## WTx (Oct 22, 2005)

IMO, let the Canadian market deceide what it wants to hear.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

An appeal to the "Governor-General in Councill" the legal equlivant of begging, as I understand it.

Canada is a democracy, but not a republic. The Crown retains, on a theroretical basis, absolute power. This petition asks the Crown to over-rule the decisions of the elected government. 

It won't happen.


----------



## jfalkingham (Dec 6, 2005)

Shania Twain
Terri Clark
Katrina & the waves
:grin:

oops, almost forgot Alannah Myles (chick that sang "black velvet")


----------



## bobsupra (Jul 12, 2002)

jfalkingham said:


> oops, almost forgot Alannah Myles (chick that sang "black velvet")


Talk about a sexy song and a very excellent looking singer.

Add:

Anne Murray
Avril Lavigne
Gordon Lightfoot
kd lang
Diana Krall (Her Live in Paris DVD is the best test of your sound system)
Sarah McLachlan


----------



## Bubba3 (Dec 7, 2003)

Neil Young


----------



## Hoobastank (Mar 9, 2004)

+ Sum 41


----------

